# ternetzi



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

just a heads up for anyone in the UK wanting ternetzi
...pier aquatics in wigan will have them in stock in 2 weeks


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Alexx said:


> just a heads up for anyone in the UK wanting ternetzi
> ...pier aquatics in wigan will have them in stock in 2 weeks


Nice mate....Rich will be tempted..are you?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

bet they will sell quick


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

I do love a good tern







and I do love these smileys


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Zulu Warrior said:


> I do love a good tern
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You just cant beat a Tern







I love the smilys too mate.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Steve. said:


> just a heads up for anyone in the UK wanting ternetzi
> ...pier aquatics in wigan will have them in stock in 2 weeks


Nice mate....Rich will be tempted..are you?








[/quote]
im happy with my manny.... pygos are too much like hard work for me


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Is this a UK meet


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

locust said:


> Is this a UK meet


just 1 man missing loon


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

james79 said:


> Is this a UK meet


just 1 man missing loon








[/quote]








He cant be far away.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

james79 said:


> Is this a UK meet


just 1 man missing loon








[/quote]

I'm here James


----------

